# Similar drywall tape problem in 3 houses



## barnesmr (Dec 8, 2008)

I have the same problem showing up in my house that my Daughter has in hers and a neighbors - all about 4 years old.

In rooms where the ceilings angle down (at approx 45 degrees) and meet the vertical walls, the tape is lifted in several areas.

The ceilings, walls and 90 degree corners have absolutely no problems.

What causes this? I have a suspicion that these angled joints are only fastened at the studs an no framing was installed horizontally in these areas.

Does anyone know what the cause might be? - Someting to check?

I am getting ready to repair, but am concerned this will only result in the same problem since I am not treating the cause

Thanks
Ray


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

It's most likely Truss uplift. 

There are discussions regarding this at the following links:

http://www.courierpress.com/news/2006/Jul/9/reparing-cracks-in-ceiling-should-often-be-left/

http://www.askthebuilder.com/169_Truss_Uplift_and_Ceiling_Cracks.shtml


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Truss uplift was my first thought as well. Are the houses' roofs all trussed or are they conventionally framed?


----------



## barnesmr (Dec 8, 2008)

On all the houses, the angled ceilings have the sheetrock attached to the built-on-site roof trusses.

On all three houses, the walls and ceilings have absolutely no cracks, just the joints where the angled meets the vertical, regardless of the horizontal span of the wall (2 foot, 3 foot, 12 foot wide walls, have tape buldging randomly)

Based on what I have read on 'truss uplift' based on previous feeback here, this seems likley. 

Since I cannot really rebuild these areas to allow them to move, I am looking for a flexible spackle to at least lenthen the life of the repair. DAP has an 'elastopatch' product. Does anyone have experience with this or some other method of repair?

Thanks
Ray from Raleigh NC


----------



## BMDealer (Dec 9, 2008)

If you don't mind I have a few questions? 
Were all three houses completed by the same drywall installers/builder?
The tape that is lifting is it paper or vinyl...vinyl like an Strait Flex product?


----------



## rtoni (Jul 18, 2007)

given the possible effects of truss uplift, what if there's a a "runner" (e.g. 2x4) fastened across the top edge of all the bottom chords (tying them together laterally)? does this mean if one truss lifts, it will take others with it?


----------



## barnesmr (Dec 8, 2008)

All houses built by same builder, not sure if same sub

The tape is a thick vinyl

One section has an access door - peaked inside...This section has strong vertical reinforcement because of the access door which has 2 - 2x4 side support and a 2 x 6 double header which supports the truss above with a short vertical 2 x 4. There is also a diagonal tuss (2 x 12) comming down and across this area which is heavly suppored underneath,

The roof trusses (2 x 6's) are on 16 inch centers in this section and tie into the diagonal truss. All other areas are not accessable


----------



## BMDealer (Dec 9, 2008)

barnesmr said:


> All houses built by same builder, not sure if same sub
> 
> The tape is a thick vinyl


If you are dealing with a vinyl bead, example like strait flex, this can pop if the installer is using coventional taping methods. Vinyl bead in these areas require, at times, a spray adhesive when applying the bead itself to the drywall. Then mud with a bonding additive to make sure you get proper adhesion to the bead itself. Many skip these steps which can cause the problems you are having......


----------

